# "left over" follicles



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Wondering if anyone can help....

I had my first medicated cycle last month but we had to abandon due to far too many follicles developing. We were told to wait for next AF to finish and go back to the clinic for another scan to check that everything was ok before we went onto next cycle. When I went to the clinic for the scan yesterday it showed one folly at 15 mm and a couple of smaller ones in one ovary and in the other ovary there was _loads_ of smaller (under 10mm) follys. My lining was at 7 mm. 
It was a doctor that I hadnt met before who scanned me and she asked if I had polycystic ovaries. I said not that I was aware of...so really my question is.....

Can the meds cause pco(s) or will all the small follies disappear after next AF? Will any of this effect my chances of iui working?

Sorry if this is a bit long winded but Im really starting to stress over it 

Thank you
Helly
xxxx


----------



## Bubba (Jun 13, 2006)

Hi Helly,

I can't help really as I have similar questions. As far as I am aware the Gonal F which I am taking doesn't casuse PCO/S, everything I read relating to PCO says they are not sure exactly what the cause is. I have been told that I have a polycytic pattern, not PCOS. Not quite sure what that means but the doc has told me not to worry about it and it is not the cause of my infertility, apparently I am unexplained now. If you look at the gallery someone has posted scan pics of what PCO looks like, I had a scan today and the doc pointed out the pattern and it is very similar to the one posted. 

With regards to left over follies I had some of these. After my 2nd failed attempt I went in for a scan on day 2 (yuck) to check if there were any and they found I had 3 follies which they then called cysts all the size of a plum. One of which was blood filled, I am on day 7 now and they have all gone which is what the doc expected, I am on my 3rd cycle even with the follies/cysts. The doc just needed to know if I did have any left over so he does count them in this cycle, they were all on the right ovary and today he has told me the left ovary will perform this month and not the right. 

With regards to IUI working I asked the doc the same thing, what is the point in trying again if I have these cysts, he said I have as much chance of it working this time as I did the last 2 goes. If this go doesn't work it is IVF for us. 

Hope that reassures you a bit, it is all very confusing this!! 

xxx


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Thanks Bubba, thats reassured me a lot!! I think you read that much into everything that they say at the clinic you end up diagnosing yourself with all sorts of things (well I do anyway   )

Helly
xxx


----------

